# single yellow banana looking leaf? flower?



## naswidow (Apr 12, 2009)

I am growing Train Wreck just finished week 6 and noticed a few sprouts of these banana looking leaf like or flower like things sprouting out of the buds. Does anyone else know what this might be or have they ever had this in any of their grows. Only one plant has this. In the pic it is on the right at 3 o'clock


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not sure. Maybe a late hermi!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 12, 2009)

ill go with hermie
final answer


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep looks like a nanner to me. Shims they should all DIE!!!...take care..


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 13, 2009)

ive had 2 4+ month old plants shoot nanners in the last 3 days... [COLOR="happy little"]EDIT[/COLOR] mites.

one ive chopped only showed 2, but as it tightens up and dries it has had like 7 poke out. the other one only had one which i clipped. i figured it may just be a natural thing since i veged for so long.


----------



## AJNAG EKOMS18 (Apr 13, 2009)

ive read that hermies grow banana looking things, did your plant go through any damage of some sort?if so they probabaly are


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like a hermie to me too 

There is no getting away from the fact that a hermie WILL pollinate all female plants and produce hermie seeds.

If it was my plant, it would be gone already.

eace:


----------



## Rockster (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok Hick,fair do's but it's not your plant and I'll do my best to give the owner of it some sound non hysterical nana advice!

Naswidow,your plant IS NOT a hermie but is in a chromosomal condition that is different from a true XY/XX male/female situation.

You have a choice whether to pull that girl as she can shed some pollen(although nothing like what a true hermie with properly formed male flowers can) or maybe remove the nana's and monitor closely,removing any more that form and in doing so prevent the propagation of pollen within your grow.

In doing this your girl is not culled and believe me your bud with nana's is every bit as good as true female pot.

So my advice for what it's worth and is offered in mind of you not having to a cull a plant is look closely at the nana's.......are they prolific or just a few and proceed on that basis.

If you don't feel confident of removing them for whatever reason then go for it and cut her down but if with your eyes just see a few then please bro don't chop as I've been growing almost 40 years and mid flower nana's are **** ALL to worry about scuse caps but I'm getting a tad narked with Hicks naff and totally totally incorrect information that causes newbs to destroy plants for no bloody good reason.

Stick that in your pipe and smoke it Hick and you are very welcome to retort with reason and logic,fanx tara.


----------



## Hick (Apr 13, 2009)

:rofl:... :confused2:..
  I think you'll have difficulty finding "proven" misinformation about "hermies" from me .. sorry. 
Isn't TW a like 10 week flowering strain?.. If so, "I" wouldn't exactly term this a "late hermie"  at "6 weeks". 


> sound non hysterical nana advice!


"your" _opinion_ is of the minority in the growing community...  


> I've been growing almost 40 years


since you were 12 ehh?.. 
You know what an old foreman told me one time?..
"Some people have 20 years experience. Others have 'one' year, twenty times".. 
  You aren't going to "bait" me into an arguement.  
I've covered nd discussed this topic far too many times, with far too many. 


> Naswidow,your plant IS NOT a hermie but is in a chromosomal condition that is different from a true XY/XX male/female situation.


..so "any" mj plant that expresses both sexes is _not_ a hemi'?.. errrr,.. 'some are' and some are not.. 


Rockster is absolutely correct about one thing. You can take his advice "for what it's worth" (your words), or you can peruse the forums here, or other growing communities, and follow the advice of the majority. Which has really seemed to work best for all involved.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 13, 2009)

well im jumpin in a little late since we already know its a hermie, however if its the only plant you have growing then let it go. just make sure you destroy any seeds that come from that plant or any plant it could pollenate. if you have more plants then i would chop it down. you put way to much work into grwoing these plants to let them get filled with hermie seeds.  this is just my opinion


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2009)

I just went thru this.Mine hermied at 8 weeks.  The sooner ya pull her the less seeds it "TRIES" to make.
 I have a strain I have been growing from clones. The others didnt hermie. The weed from the one that Hermied has dried and has cured for awhile. THe potency is OK,but not as good cause it didnt finish where it shouldve. THe taste is much harsher cause the stupid little seed pod things is just a waste of space and taste like crap. So if I were you I would pull it as soon as possible and make Hash Oil outta most of it,,and dry and cure the best and cleanest buds.Cause even late hermied weed is better then most street crapola.:hubba: But be careful not to pollunate your growbox. I washed and bathed mine with alcahol,,even though I didnt give mine time to do much. I seen Nanners and cut her throat after much debate here on this forum. AND I am glad I cut her throat, cause she was trying to ruin all my bud with little seed pod thingys.
OH,,and when you pruin her for drying ya will know the difference..Made me sick cutting into those little green nasty seedy clumps. Excuse me,,I have to go throw up now.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 13, 2009)

This is the 6th GJ of TW I seen from 6 different growers herm.  
I wanted this strain once...but not now. :holysheep:
Rockstar....not sure how you say its not a true herm just a chromosomal herm.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 13, 2009)

@Mutt. I invite you to look,that is,see with your EYES(you've got a pair of them,hhm?)

 Hick is although well meaning is propatating a false meme vis a vie hermaphrodism and he is being disingenuous as regards the general consensus regarding nana's.

Sorry Hick,you give all around sound advice as regards the growing of cannabis but you are so way off base as regards nana's your 'advice' is actually ******* harmful,it makes newbs pull plants for no good reason.

Now come back this way and tell me how a plant with a few nana's can't be managed so as not to pollinate and tell me how that bud with nana's is in ANYWAY less psychoactive than a sister plant without same said nadgers?

I'm gagging for your answer?

And if you can't give me an answer please shut the **** and stop spoiling grows that can be managed no problem.

You are promoting dumb ideas and harming peoples grows.New growers that look up to those with a bit more knowledge so what the **** gives you the right to act like god on ******* high to pull a plant that will produce perfectly good bud?

You fancy yourself as Jedi knight of cannabis so come on,give me your reason and logic on this please?


----------



## Hick (Apr 13, 2009)

take a day to cool off.. and when you come back, when posts are directed at me, please show the same respect that mine show you.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 13, 2009)

Rockster...for one thing I was asking a legit question!!!!
I thought herm. is chromosomal. Embedded into the genetic code when herm trait is there. or are you saying that its a fluke defect with that one seed but all others do not have a hermie trait. but after you terribly rude response to me and outwardly disregarding our rules. I don't really care what you have to say at this point.
I asked a fair question as i was confused with your statement. Damn.....
my comment about herms is the trainwreck not @ you. This is NOT the first one i been seeing truly herm. not just this single naner...I mean "train wreck" of disastor. but you tell me to "open my eyes" to what!!!! thats why I was confused!!!
Damn...too bad I'm a mod...can't put you on ignore. Thanks for you first reply to me EVER....HOW FLIPPIN RUDE!!!!!

Can't tell us your reasoning and discuss it. Just berate someone that didn't get you statement....thanks.

BTW I do have eyes...all 4 of them.


----------



## Hick (Apr 13, 2009)

> Rockster...for one thing I was asking a legit question!!!!





> ..so "any" mj plant that expresses both sexes is not a hemi'?.. errrr,.. 'some are' and some are not..


 I kinda' thought mine was 'legit', too...:confused2: certainly no reason to go off on such a rant.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 13, 2009)

if a single plant has both male and female parts its a hermie even if its just one male flower on a female or one pistil on a male.  it only takes one small pollen sack to ruin your grow. i mean you can still smoke the mj with seeds but if your gonna spend time and money to do it right why even take the risk on lowering the quality of your smoke. the whole point it to grow the best you can. jmo


----------



## naswidow (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info EVERYONE . I have been growing for about 15 years and have had Hermis before, but never seen this, I have always seen full flowers. This is my first time growing TW and they were from seed so it is possible I got a bad genetic batch :angrywife: I wont be growing it again, I'll stick with what I mastered OG KUSH.


----------



## Hick (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sorry that it turned into such a 'mudslinger' nas'.. :confused2:


----------



## naswidow (Apr 13, 2009)

Its all good, nothing wrong with a little heated debate :hitchair: hehe


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 13, 2009)

make that 3/5 are herms......


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 13, 2009)

well that got ugly fairly quick...
cant we all just get abong? :bong1:
i mean.. get along?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2009)

naswidow said:
			
		

> Its all good, nothing wrong with a little heated debate :hitchair: hehe


 

Well ya would be correct,,,IF,,it didnt happen every damn time someone mentions the word Hermi. Man,,does that word get PPL going at each others throat. Listen,, growing weed can be tough sometimes,,and even a pain in the *** when things go wrong,,,,BUTTTTTTTT,,,,It aint Rocket Science. Everybody just needs to chill.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry Naswidow and everyone else sorta went off on that a lil.   Just got my ruff up when all i did was ask a question then get slammed. Shoulda known better.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 13, 2009)

Sure gets people going mentioning the H word.

Has inspired me to try and educate myself with a little more in depth knowledge about what causes such things though so something good came out if it lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2009)

We all handle things different.Thats what makes the world go around.
 Its easy for me not to get my feelings hurt,,cause I dont have any,,and dont giva a ****. 
Funny how everybody hates the Hermi Kid. Poor thing,,he-she is already confused all to hell with both nanners and  . Hermies need LOVE too ya know. NOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT:hitchair:


----------

